# Pink Boy [photos]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Goodness, how much I love Friday (it's being off for the weekend here). In the garden with the malts. We played a 30 minutes game of fetch. The game is still on among except that it is more of a squeaking game than fetch among the two malts alone. Snowy had the ball in his mouth and headed to the water bowl; and decided to drink some water WITH the squeaky ball:w00t: of course, that led to the ball Dropping off his mouth and floating in bowl. Crystal from the other side grabbed it out and started squeaking on it. Boy is watching for the right second second to steal it away. One of them does come to me and drop the ball in front of me every now and then as I tap on the iPad screen which leads me to take a second break from tapping in order to throw it long for them to go on another one round of fetch. The weather is good - warm but not hot, so we plan to stay out for a little more before going in.*

Before doing so, I have some crazy Pink pictures that were taken last weekend or so.








oh by the way, Pink did not go mental, but for the untrained eyes, one would think that he did in these shots. In the bird world, he is showing a behavior of enjoyment *... he just loves water.



























Mr. Pink requests water sprinkles































































Dante here is on his back, wanting more water.*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

just hanging around*


















Modeling Pose *









Close up









Dante de Rose: "WOWZA!!!! That gotta be a birdie ghost watching me!!"*









Bubble gum









I match the curtains of this particular room, don't you think? Did they redecorate this room to match me?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow Kat! I am not a bird person but Dante de Rose is SPECTACULAR! I love his colors! (those were my wedding colors too) . Happy Friday!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

These were snapped with my iPad Just now.... Few minutes ago. 
One of my monsters :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hoaloha said:


> Wow Kat! I am not a bird person but Dante de Rose is SPECTACULAR! I love his colors! (those were my wedding colors too) . Happy Friday!


Awwh thank you very much. I was not a big bird person (never had a parrot) until the pink clown joined the family. He is the family bird whom I love:wub: he has the cuttest voice (more like the tweety bird voice :wub2. He talks alot. He knows quite the few words. He masters the words "I love you" and says it a lot. When he sees someone heading out the door, he always goes like"bye bye". He also says other words and mimics certain noises. 

Such a goof overall. a beauty from the outside, but a CLOWN from the inside :HistericalSmiley:

Glad that u enjoyed the pix. Amd how awesome that your wedding had similar coloring to Dante de Rose:thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I loved the pictures! I don't know anything about birds, but yours are beautiful!! It never ceases to amaze me what beautiful creatures God has made. The colors are gorgeous !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> I loved the pictures! I don't know anything about birds, but yours are beautiful!! *It never ceases to amaze me what beautiful creatures God has made*. *The colors are gorgeous* !


@words in bold - We think alike Debora  i have similar thoughts. Amazing :heart: 

Also, when I look at his color combination and go thinking that it is even better than a piece of art. this one is a living fun creature :wub: just a good source of inspiration for whoever wanna get inspired :heart:

Glad that you liked these shots :hugging:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures as always Kat! I love that he matches the curtains.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm in love with Dante, Kat!! It just amazes me how all of your fluffy and feathery friends just love the water. Loving the pics of him on his back asking for more water. I can't wait to show these pics to my dad - he's going to be in awe. He's alwasy so impressed at the things that animals can do and Dante is quite impressive and stunning. Thanks so much for sharing him with us, Kat.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Beautiful pictures as always Kat! I love that he matches the curtains.


Or, the curtains match him  :HistericalSmiley: Great photos!!! He sure loves his baths.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kat, just LOVE your beautiful Dante de Rose. He is gorgeous. Never have seen parrot coloring like that before seeing yours.

What a character he is, love the pics of him laying on his back, never knew a bird would do that. It shows he really trusts you totally.

Also the pics of your little monster is precious...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Dante is one amazing little creature!!! Your pics are so cute, funny and just beautiful:wub: A pink love you for the pink bird.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Kat those are some great pictures of Dante. He is such a little character. On the close up I can see that his eyes are really black. Dusty's eyes are more brown...that's the only difference between boys and girls. I see his reflection in the glass. Does he like mirrors? Once, I offered Dusty a mirror and she screamed bloody murder..she probably thinks she looks like me.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Kat, I am soooooooooooooooo glad you shared these incredible pics of gorgeous Dante. Just beautiful, just like you . Love seeing your pics and love sweet Dante


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

So pretty! Loved the pics!

Whenever I see your dogs I think of this really pretty white (or near white) daylily called Snow Crystal: AHS Daylily Cultivar Detailed Information

And now that I think of it, I ordered a daylily this spring from a Quebec hybridizer that's probably going to remind me of Dante De Rose from now on because of its colours: AHS Daylily Cultivar Detailed Information

I'm such a garden geek! lol :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I see that Dante's taken up yoga and is working on some of his poses. I think he's trying for Downward Birdie to show up S&C. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I just love Dante. I adore outdoor birds and do a lot of bird watching in my home in Vermont, but to see how amazing and trusting and happy Dante is takes it to a whole new level. He's so beautiful and smart. :wub::wub:
And of course I love little diving man, Snowy with his squeaky ball. All the kids must be so happy to have weekend fun time with you. How is Romeo's eye? Is it healing okay?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

MoonDog said:


> Beautiful pictures as always Kat! I love that he matches the curtains.


I'm glad to read that you enjoyed , Robin :hugging: 



Johita said:


> I'm in love with Dante, Kat!! It just amazes me how all of your fluffy and feathery friends just love the water. Loving the pics of him on his back asking for more water. I can't wait to show these pics to my dad - he's going to be in awe. He's alwasy so impressed at the things that animals can do and Dante is quite impressive and stunning. Thanks so much for sharing him with us, Kat.


awwh thanks Edith :hugging: We sure love him. He is the crazy, cuddly and fish type of bird all together :tender: 

Also, so sweet that you'll also share the pink goof pictures with your dad. I think that this tells me that he loves birds too  

I think that these pets have the fish-gene or something within them :HistericalSmiley: It sure is a surprise for us to learn that even Dante loves water; makes bathing time for him pleasant 



zooeysmom said:


> Or, the curtains match him  :HistericalSmiley: Great photos!!! He sure loves his baths.


:HistericalSmiley: The curtains match him indeed.

Glad that you enjoyed the pix 



Malt Shoppe said:


> Kat, just LOVE your beautiful Dante de Rose. He is gorgeous. Never have seen parrot coloring like that before seeing yours.
> 
> What a character he is, love the pics of him laying on his back, never knew a bird would do that. It shows he really trusts you totally.
> 
> Also the pics of your little monster is precious...thanks for sharing.


awwh I am delighted to read that you enjoyed the pix too :hugging:

I also didn't know about the Pink & grey combo colored parrots existed until I met Dante de Rose (Crystal and Liza in SM named him by the way =D ). The first thing that captured my heart was his character. From the very first second I saw him, he immediately danced :HistericalSmiley: and stepped up on my arm then and said "Hello" :tender: a very friendly dude indeed and so much fun. haha I also didn't know that birds would lay on their backs until I met Pink Clown. His species is called the "Galah" (which is an Australian slag of "clown or silly"). Dante de Rose lives the name Galah to the fullest. He cracks us up for sure LOL 
Jac (Harley and Dakota's mommy in SM) have these guys come into her backyard - their homeland is there - and i think that it is just cool to have Dante's relatives in the wild out there, visiting your background. Such a sight :wub: 



Maisie and Me said:


> Dante is one amazing little creature!!! Your pics are so cute, funny and just beautiful:wub: A pink love you for the pink bird.


Thank you so much ^_^ I think so too about the pink dude :wub:

awwh and glad that you liked the pictures :hugging:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Oh Kat those are some great pictures of Dante. He is such a little character. *On the close up I can see that his eyes are really black. Dusty's eyes are more brown...that's the only difference between boys and girls.* I see his reflection in the glass. Does he like mirrors? Once, I offered Dusty a mirror and she screamed bloody murder..she probably thinks she looks like me.


Thanks Sylvia :hugging: glad that you enjoyed the pictures, and I sure love Dusty too :wub2:

@words in bold - Dante's eyes are dark indeed. and yeah , male galah have darker eyes than females. According to what I read about the Galah



> Males: Dark brown iris (area of the eye that surrounds the pupil)
> Females: Pink iris and their body is generally smaller in size. Males tend to talk more than females.


source: Galahs - Introduction to the Australian Galah

and from my more research, female's eyes go pink after the age of 4 or 5 while some other females stay at lighter brown. 

If I look closely at Dante's eyes (out of photos; just in natural light), it seems to be very dark brown colored. 

We got the pink clown DNA tested to get a confirmation on his gender and the result showed that he is all boy  and he loves mirrors. He prefers the clear mirrors; those that show the exact coloring of his. I took some videos of him behaving in front of the mirror which I hope that I'll get the chance to share. You'll see how he does it lol Sometimes, he also starts his own show with his reflection, dancing and singing. 

I think I need more Dusty photos :wub: was she DNA tested by the way?




allheart said:


> Kat, I am soooooooooooooooo glad you shared these incredible pics of gorgeous Dante. Just beautiful, just like you . Love seeing your pics and love sweet Dante


thanks so much dear Christine :hugging:



Aarianne said:


> So pretty! Loved the pics!
> 
> Whenever I see your dogs I think of this really pretty white (or near white) daylily called Snow Crystal: AHS Daylily Cultivar Detailed Information
> 
> ...


WOW!! thank you so much for sharing about the Snow Crystal and the daylily. I clicked on the links and goodness!! they are pretty. haha and I also pictured the fluffs and the feathery one :wub: Very pretty and interesting!!



Snowbody said:


> Kat - I see that Dante's taken up yoga and is working on some of his poses. I think he's trying for Downward Birdie to show up S&C. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I just love Dante. I adore outdoor birds and do a lot of bird watching in my home in Vermont, but to see how amazing and trusting and happy Dante is takes it to a whole new level. He's so beautiful and smart. :wub::wub:
> And of course I love little diving man, Snowy with his squeaky ball. All the kids must be so happy to have weekend fun time with you. How is Romeo's eye? Is it healing okay?


glad that you enjoyed these Awesome Sue :hugging: 

haha and yeah at birdie-yoga :HistericalSmiley:

I also do bird watching when I get the chance. It is just beautiful to watch them in the wild. As pets, parrots make excellent ones too :thumbsup:

hehe and yeah, that was monster Snowy with muddy paws in the iPad pictures. Goodness, you are good at telling my two apart :chili:

Last time Romeo was at the vet, my dad and brother were told by the vet that his eyes are healing nicely. Honestly, when I take a close look at the healing eye, I notice the difference between it and the not injured eye and just wonder if he can see with it (injured eye). I am not sure and the vet did not confirm that yet. He is scheduled to see the vet this coming Monday (for the purpose of finally remove the stitches if I am not mistaken and hopefully will get the confirmation). Hoping for the best for this precious kitty.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Kat, these are amazing pictures of the beautiful Dante. He has such a confident look, like he's saying 'I'm sexy and I know it!'. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, such wonderful amazing pictures of your Dante.:wub: You captured his feathers so beautifully. I love the ones where he looks like he is taking a bow! I would find him so entertaining and fun to be around. My SIL has a parrot that is bigger than Dante and he sings and talks but he bites sometimes. I am a little afraid of him:blink:. As long as he is in his cage, I am fine with it. He is a big green parrot with red and other colors and very beautiful. Dante seems so friendly and funny and as you say a little clown~~Thanks for sharing......Looking forward to more pics and videos!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

The Dante pics are so cute!!! I love the pic of the Malt too, the face on the ball just makes the pic!!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Those pics of Dante were absolutely fantastic!!! He is simply majestic. I really don't think beautiful fully describes him. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Does he like mirrors?


here you go Sylvia. A video of Dante de Rose , interacting with his own reflection. I filmed it back in April 2011 when Dante's wings were clipped. He is fully flighted now :thumbsup: Dante loves the galah that he sees today too. I swear, he doesn't care about my or any others' reflections. However, when he sees the other pink bird, he does this (in video). One day, I will capture him in a middle of one of his parties with the other galah - singing and dancing with his reflection. such a goof. At one point in the bellow video, you will also see him playing "race" with the reflection :HistericalSmiley: 
Mirror...Mirror


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know why the video doesn't get embedded 0.o I'll give it another try...
Mirror...Mirror! - YouTube


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


> Kat, these are amazing pictures of the beautiful Dante. He has such a confident look, like he's saying 'I'm sexy and I know it!'. Thanks for sharing him with us.


Thanks Glenda  we sure love him. 
LOL I can so picture him saying that when interacting with his reflection.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Kat, such wonderful amazing pictures of your Dante.:wub: You captured his feathers so beautifully. I love the ones where he looks like he is taking a bow! I would find him so entertaining and fun to be around. My SIL has a parrot that is bigger than Dante and he sings and talks but he bites sometimes. I am a little afraid of him:blink:. As long as he is in his cage, I am fine with it. He is a big green parrot with red and other colors and very beautiful. Dante seems so friendly and funny and as you say a little clown~~Thanks for sharing......Looking forward to more pics and videos!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


Thank you Dianne  Happy that you enjoyed. 
I can understand you being a lil afraid of the parrots that bite and the bigger ones. You know, the more you learn about them and the more you interract with your own parrot, the fearless you become :thumbsup: Dante is the affectionate type of bird when it comes to cuddling and head scratches :tender: he purrs just like a kitty too LOL



luvmyfluffybutt said:


> The Dante pics are so cute!!! I love the pic of the Malt too, the face on the ball just makes the pic!!





gidget'smom said:


> Those pics of Dante were absolutely fantastic!!! He is simply majestic. I really don't think beautiful fully describes him. Thank you for sharing.


Happy that you enjoyed the set of photos guys :grouphug:


----------

